# Trying out the new poll feature! Northern sodas or southern sodas?



## bottles_inc (Jul 29, 2021)

Pretty sure this is a brand new feature, or at least it wasn't as easy to do before as it is now. Pretty simple question: what region has the best sodas to collect, the north or the south? There's great states for collecting sodas in both, Georgia, Massachusetts, the Carolinas, NY off the top of my head, but I'm sure people have their preferences/personal opinions. Let's put it to a poll! I've made voting anonymous but feel free to defend your position below.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Jul 29, 2021)

Since most major brands have been born in southern states Pepsi ,Coke, Dr pepper etc.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Jul 29, 2021)

Northern bottles aren’t very desirable.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 31, 2021)

*Huh.  133 views, but only 9 votes.  "No Preference" seems to be leading the poll.  








*


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 31, 2021)

I have to say I like them both. North or South. I do like the poll feature though. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Sep 15, 2021)

I would have polled: 

the whole U.S., 
northern states, 
southern states,
eastern states,
western states,
just my state, 
just my county, 
just my town.


----------



## Screwtop (Sep 15, 2021)

It depends. In general, I love the South, and bottles from the South. However, I'm devoting most of my time now to collect Schuylkill County Pennsylvania bottles, so I guess both maybe.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 15, 2021)

I don't collect bottles from either, so I have no real stake in this one.  But it does seem like the North, or really Northeast, has a much wider variety of earlier sodas and greater diversity of colours and bottle types, as well as greater availability of early sodas in general.  So I think I'd prefer to collect North(east)ern bottles, although I'm no completionist, and if I was the more limited number of Southern bottles would probably offer some of its own appeal.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 15, 2021)

The way I look at it the grass is always greener. Familiarity gets boring. Sick of the same old stuff. I look at all the other regions of the U.S.A. and Canada and envy the stuff you have. I love new things. Sure they find unseen bottle everyday. I still love the collection I have, just my thoughts on this subject.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

